# HELP MY NEW FEMALE RAT JUST GAVE BIRTH WHAT DO I DO?!



## somesomething (Sep 16, 2007)

I got her about a week ago, and she was in the male cage. I separated her from the boy I also got (probably not the father?)

Anyway, I wanted to return her, but I haven't had transportation, so my plan was to take her back to the store tomorrow.

I went to check on her, and now she has nine babies.



She...

Do female rats eat their babies?
She looked like she was about to eat one. WHAT DO I DO!?



When can I clean her cage?


WHAT DO I DO? I know this isn't the right section, but I'm FREAKING OUT.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Female rats rarely eat their babies. They will pick them up and move them. Give her scraps of cloth and such to nest with, feed her extra protein. What sort of cage is she in?

Can you handle the babies? You can check each of them for milk bands under the skin, that means they're eating just fine.


----------

